# Bald spot and scabs??? (warning: Pic Heavy)



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

After we did some butchering to make more room in the cages (wow, we have a lot of rabbits), we noticed one of the breeding does has a rather large bald spot on her back, and a smaller one on her neck. There is granulation tissue at the edge of the bald spot, but not all the way around. The actual spot is a good 2 1/2 to 3 inches across. The area is dry (one picture looks wet, but that's where we wet down her fur to get a better look at it). 

One of the kits has it, too, but it's a smaller section on its neck.

My initial thought is that this is due to heat and perhaps violent scratching at an itch or a fly buzzing around. Also, there were 7 six-week-old juniors in with the doe (part of the reason we butchered: to make space). 

Here are the pics:































Thoughts, ideas, helpful suggestions welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

P.S. Those are Nick's fingers in the picture.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

If rabbits get ringworm, that's what that looks like to me.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

that's what I was going to say, it looks alot like ringworm


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow! I didn't know that ringworm got that LARGE!

So, I need to treat with an anti-fungal, right? And that's a zoonotic disease, meaning Nick and I could get it too?

Ugh. Just what I want during the heat of summer...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Does ringworm usually cover that large an area?


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

ring worm can cover a very large area. I once had a two inch circle on my arm (got it from a cattle beast). No biggie to treat.


----------



## MoonFire (Jun 1, 2010)

looks like ringworm, but I had something like that on 2 of my does, they were grooming each other bald, and it looked just like ringworm...I put a herbal oint on it for a week and it went away.  if it IS ringworm, it is very contagious! so wash good and separate cages....good luck!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

What herbal did you use, MoonFire?

I started itching the moment I considered it could be ringworm (was hopin' y'all would tell me it's not), so things are washed and bleached and SCRATCHED!! 

I could just throw some Monistat on the spots. Should take care of business, but I'd like to try an herbal if it would work as well.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I just google'd rabbit ringworm, and all the pictures show a round lesion with bald spots on the outside, not a giant bald spot with long lesions on the perimeter (but not all the way around).

I may just go ahead and treat with an anti-fungal anyway, but I sure hate to use meds unnecessarily...


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I had a doe that would sit under her water bottle and let the water drip on her. All the hair on a large spott of her back fell out. After it colled off in the fall she quit letting her back get wet and it all grew back.


----------



## MoonFire (Jun 1, 2010)

Pony said:


> What herbal did you use, MoonFire?
> 
> I started itching the moment I considered it could be ringworm (was hopin' y'all would tell me it's not), so things are washed and bleached and SCRATCHED!!
> 
> I could just throw some Monistat on the spots. Should take care of business, but I'd like to try an herbal if it would work as well.


hey! ya know a local guy makes it, sorry! but one with aloe and tea tree oil is good  I am chemical lite too  I always try herbs first when I can. you are right, the ringworm will often have a ring with hair in the middle...I have seen it really bad where there is little hair left though...is it just one? is it housed with another? I am not kidding these two does, (an older lionhead and a younger NZW) were in LOVE, groomed each other all the time, cracked me up, till there were bald spots all over! lol still wash hands, separate, I always do until it is figured out of gone for a week or so. if you have access to a good strong Black light you might be able to determine if it is ringworm...


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

my doe sheds in patches. It is weird, but kinda looks like in the pictures. Within a few days, hair will be growing in on her (or longer, depending in how warm it is...)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Squash Nut and MoonFire have it, I think. She DOES lie under the water bottle, and the kits in there with her are the grooming-est bunch I've ever seen. 

I think I'll try to dig out the black light to have a look later on when it gets dark. (I was going to say, "... and cooler" but it's 92*F at 7 p.m. I don't think we're in any danger of a frost warning tonight...)

In the meantime, it certainly couldn't hurt to blend a little aloe with some tea tree oil and daub it on with a cotton swab.


----------



## MoonFire (Jun 1, 2010)

that is what I think. and yes, a little aloe never hurts, lol



Pony said:


> Squash Nut and MoonFire have it, I think. She DOES lie under the water bottle, and the kits in there with her are the grooming-est bunch I've ever seen.
> 
> I think I'll try to dig out the black light to have a look later on when it gets dark. (I was going to say, "... and cooler" but it's 92*F at 7 p.m. I don't think we're in any danger of a frost warning tonight...)
> 
> In the meantime, it certainly couldn't hurt to blend a little aloe with some tea tree oil and daub it on with a cotton swab.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

I have one buck that gets this a couple times each summer. I've never put anything on it, just let it be and the hair grows back rather quickly. I've seen ringworm and that's not it (at least on mine). I've always contributed it to rubbing/scratching on something.


----------

